# Olive HA III for my SF 6P



## Saranic (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello Folks

I have a SF 6P that I think is great, I just wish it was not Black and would like to have it changed to Olive

Can anyone point me in a direction to have this done. I have no interist to learn how to do it because I dont have any where that I could do it. Life in a condo is a drag.


----------



## ConfederateScott (Nov 3, 2008)

If you find somebody to do it I have one too that I'd like done.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I've been looking for one of these since 95.

Best bet is a Leef 1X18650 nat body and the appropriate HA bezel and switch from Surefire. The Nat Leef does right now is a prefect Surefire match.

Closest you'll get


----------



## Ray1968 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was on the phone this morning with a couple of my plating suppliers and asked about this. Seems the most common colors for HA Type III are black, blue and natural. Maybe the natural finish would suffice? I did find a company that has an olive drab dye they use for HA Type II, but they weren't too sure how it would turn out using the dye in the Type III process. The person I spoke with did mention they could provide samples though.

If you're interested, send me a PM and I'll give you some company names and numbers.


----------



## type-x (Nov 9, 2008)

This maybe a bit off topic (if so I apologize). The question is my a2 is HA Type III and it has a small scratch, what happens if there is a small area of exposed aluminum cause by a scratch?


----------



## Morelite (Nov 9, 2008)

type-x said:


> This maybe a bit off topic (if so I apologize). The question is my a2 is HA Type III and it has a small scratch, what happens if there is a small area of exposed aluminum cause by a scratch?


 
Nothing should happen it is just a cosmetic issue, you can cover the scratch with a sharpie marker to make it less noticable.


----------



## zelda (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the threads are affected, with type II it ads only +/- 0.01mm in diameter but with type III its in the + 0.06 to 0.1mm in diameter range.

I'm not an expert in anodisation, but in the past as machinist, I calculated that for precise drill like small h6 or h7 holes.

Zelda


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 9, 2008)

zelda said:


> I think the threads are affected, with type II it ads only +/- 0.01mm in diameter but with type III its in the + 0.06 to 0.1mm in diameter range.
> 
> I'm not an expert in anodisation, but in the past as machinist, I calculated that for precise drill like small h6 or h7 holes.
> 
> Zelda


 
True, but that's why one would have the threads masked before anodizing right?


----------



## zelda (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it possible to masking the threads? :thinking:


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, check out many of the re-anodizing group buy threads, they talk about it.


----------



## dhwfd46 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just bought a new 2x18650 leef body and the HA is not even close to being a SF match; it's way too light. I too would like to find someone who could/would HA 1 or 2 lights at a time. I've asked this before and gotten a lot of responses, but nobody actually answers the question.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow that sucks. Mine is near perfect. I guess we have tint lottery and HA lottery to deal with eh'.


----------

